
Svgi – An SVG inspection tool - angelmm
https://angelmmiguel.github.io/svgi/
======
nachtigall
Great tool. As browser try to improve their Inspector for inpecting SVG, I
guess such a tool could be useful.

Discussion about this for the Firefox Devtools here:
[https://discourse.mozilla-community.org/t/better-svg-
editing...](https://discourse.mozilla-community.org/t/better-svg-
editing/12925) Maybe you want to chim in with suggestions ;)

~~~
angelmm
Sure! I will join the conversation. Also, I can get some ideas to improve the
tool :)

------
anc84
Maybe include some metrics on the coordinates so that unreasonable precision
and floating point nonsense (10.0000001) can be detected.

~~~
angelmm
Thanks for your suggestion. It makes a lot of sense. The next step on this
project is to add some "lint" features based on SVG good practices. I'll add
this to the list.

~~~
GlennS
A problem I have quite often is finding the bounding box of an SVG file so
that I can set a sensible viewBox.

It'd be really nice if your tool could output this, but I don't know whether
it'd be in scope. It would mean following through all the paths and
transformations for each element.

(This usually comes up if someone has given me their line-art and text logo as
a JPG and I use some tool to convert it, then tidy it by hand.)

~~~
angelmm
I agree with you. I found this problem in the past when I added several SVG
files from different sources to a site. Every file had a different space, so I
needed to fix them manually.

The main idea of this tool is to inspect the SVG. Currently, I don't plan to
add any edition feature. However, I want to add a linter and this could be a
great suggestion. I think it's possible to calculate the minimum viewBox and
show the value as a suggestion if it's different from the current one.

What do you think? Thanks!

------
runn1ng
This looks great.

I tried to make animated SVGs once and I haven't found any reasonable way
other than editing the source by hand. It was pretty painful, since Inkscape
adds a lot of junk to the SVG.

This would probably help a lot.

~~~
framel
Nodejs-based tool for optimizing SVG vector graphics files.
[https://jakearchibald.github.io/svgomg/](https://jakearchibald.github.io/svgomg/)

------
jancsika
Might be nice to list the number of FuncIRIs that are used in the SVG.

For example, if I see that the number of FuncIRIs is zero, I can know that it
is safe to use the SVG inline as there will be no id collisions with other
inline SVGs.

------
fibo
Good work, you maybe interested also in this package to generate SVG
serverside [http://g14n.info/SVGx/](http://g14n.info/SVGx/)

~~~
angelmm
Thank you! It's an interesting tool to combine with svgi :)

